# Lawn Sprayer 2.0



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Finally got my lawn sprayer revamped the way Ive always wanted it to be. Took an old rusty spreader and cleaned up the metal frame. The goals for the project were:
1. Reuse the existing engine/pump and boom
2. Use the hopper as the liquid tank 
3. Keep weight low and centered towards the operator so its easy to push
4. Add a pressure regulator so i can dial in app rate and also be able to agitate the tank.

It turned out really well. Can get almost 8 gallons in the tank, plenty for my applications. Sturdy and easy to push. Instead of a manual valve to turn flow on/off, i rigged up a battery and a 12v solenoid valve and a switch on the handle.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

2xjtn said:


> Finally got my lawn sprayer revamped the way Ive always wanted it to be. Took an old rusty spreader and cleaned up the metal frame. The goals for the project were:
> 1. Reuse the existing engine/pump and boom
> 2. Use the hopper as the liquid tank
> 3. Keep weight low and centered towards the operator so its easy to push
> ...


That's an awesome rig. But your lawn has to be bigger than 2000 square feet right? Wait, is that metric? 2000 square meters?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!

(5) red nozzles @ 0.4 gpm each = 2 gpm

8 gallon tank @ 2 gpm = 4 minutes of spray time

I bet that makes for quick work!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Love it! Can the boom detach or flip up for storage?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

sweet rig


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I feel an inappropriate amount of lust and jealousy right now


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nice work!
> 
> (5) red nozzles @ 0.4 gpm each = 2 gpm
> 
> ...


Yep, the red nozzles are as big as I can go with the current setup. Pump can only squeeze out 2gpm. But I use the red nozzles for soil drench anyway, and will be using the yellow (.2gpm) nozzles for anything foliar. I run at about 45psi. Today I sprayed a 3k sqft lawn and it took about 6-7 minutes. Comfortable walking pace.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Dkrem said:


> Love it! Can the boom detach or flip up for storage?


Yes, I reused the boom from my first setup. I had purchased two sizes of aluminum tubing that nest together perfectly without any wiggle at all. I should have included a pic, but you remove a pin/bolt and the two end sections slide in towards the middle, so the unit is only about 41" wide at that point. I don't need it to be any narrower at this point.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> 2xjtn said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my lawn sprayer revamped the way Ive always wanted it to be. Took an old rusty spreader and cleaned up the metal frame. The goals for the project were:
> ...


LOL, my own lawn is a whopping 1,200 sq ft in front, and the back in maybe 1,000. I do lawn soil testing and consulting on the side - soil correction, spraying, renovations, etc. and so I have some bigger lawns where I use this rig. I probably wouldn't bother using it on anything bigger than about 15k sq ft - for that I bring the JD ride on with the 25 gallon tank, 6.0gpm electric pump, and a 72" boom!  [BTW I am American, but have lived in Canada for the last 7 years. I embrace the metric system for alot of my tank mixing etc, but still measure out my lawns in sq ft.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

2xjtn said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > 2xjtn said:
> ...


That makes sense. It a sweet setup. I'm sure you love it.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@2xjtn Do you have any photos of how you rigged the solenoid valve? What valve did you use? I was thinking of going that route as well.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh man, that thing is serious.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I love that it's gas powered!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

He took the pump and engine from an Echo SHR 210 sprayer. I found 70 MM clutch piston pumps for sale from China earlier this year. That is what I replaced my Maruyama MS074 pump with.









pair that with a Honda GX 35 engine and you have a beast of a sprayer. I am getting 500 PSI + and 3 GPM from that pump/engine combo.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@2xjtn looks great! How did you go about sealing the hopper and converting it to a tank? Very cool.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> He took the pump and engine from an Echo SHR 210 sprayer. I found 70 MM clutch piston pumps for sale from China earlier this year. That is what I replaced my Maruyama MS074 pump with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeet!!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

mowww said:


> @2xjtn looks great! How did you go about sealing the hopper and converting it to a tank? Very cool.


Took all the slide gate stuff off, the spindle and agitator and whole gearbox off. Then made some cover plates from UHMW to cover the holes and siliconed and screwed them on. Top cover also made from UHMW and glued on. The cap and flange are one piece cut off the top off a 250gal tote. At the bottom I siliconed in a 1/2" threaded pipe so i could attach fittings to as necessary.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

stotea said:


> @2xjtn Do you have any photos of how you rigged the solenoid valve? What valve did you use? I was thinking of going that route as well.


Ya I wanted to use a solenoid valve so that when closed, the pump is always agitating the mix. Ill try to find a pic..


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

2xjtn said:


> mowww said:
> 
> 
> > @2xjtn looks great! How did you go about sealing the hopper and converting it to a tank? Very cool.
> ...


Thanks, neat!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Nice work!
> 
> (5) red nozzles @ 0.4 gpm each = 2 gpm
> 
> ...


I usually use the yellow nozzles for foliars..


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

That thing is sweet! Hats off to your engineering and ingenuity skills!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I wish I had the skills to put one together 

Here waiting for Chapin or other brand to make a worthy push behind sprayer with more than one nozzle


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> I wish I had the skills to put one together
> 
> Here waiting for Chapin or other brand to make a worthy push behind sprayer with more than one nozzle


I think you can build a boom on the old push sprayers from Chapin


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had the skills to put one together
> ...


Trust me! you don't want me putting pipes together! Every plumbing attempt I have done ended up leaking :lol: I either over tight stuff or burn it with the torch


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> He took the pump and engine from an Echo SHR 210 sprayer. I found 70 MM clutch piston pumps for sale from China earlier this year. That is what I replaced my Maruyama MS074 pump with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, do you have a link for that sprayer pump you got from China? Thinking about building another sprayer and that pump looks sweet! Thanks


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=f93f2ae3-fdc5-43d1-9631-28c46ae0d7ac For engines up to 30cc you get the small clutch drum pump 56mm For engines 35cc and up you get the 70mm clutch drum pump


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@2xjtn - Curious if I'm doing something wrong. 3/4" round vari-spacing clamps are awfully loose on 3/4" conduit. Are these held in alignment by the tension of the hose or are they supposed to be tight on the conduit? Mine spin freely even when completely screwed down.


----------



## Francoix (May 16, 2019)

Nice rig! Can you use that rig fir spraying pre-emgergent, herbisides and fert in the same tank?


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> @2xjtn - Curious if I'm doing something wrong. 3/4" round vari-spacing clamps are awfully loose on 3/4" conduit. Are these held in alignment by the tension of the hose or are they supposed to be tight on the conduit? Mine spin freely even when completely screwed down.


I don't think TeeJet makes a vari-space clamp for 3/4" outside diameter pipe, such as conduit. The measurement on the clamps refer to the inside diameter of the pipe/tubing you need to use. My smallest size tubing (aluminum) is at least 1" diameter. The larger aluminum tubing on my rig is actually 1-1/2" outside diameter. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Francoix said:


> Nice rig! Can you use that rig fir spraying pre-emgergent, herbisides and fert in the same tank?


Yes, I can spray anything with that rig. I just have different sets of AIC nozzles for the application. I keep it pretty simple, I'm either spraying a soil drench product(humic acid, wetting agent, biology, insecticide, other fertilizer products I use...) - where I use red AIC's. Or I'm spraying foliar products(micro fertilizers, stimulants, fungicides, dye, etc) - where I use yellow AIC's. I have the tank mix volumes dialed in, so let's say I have 16000 sq ft to spray with a foliar product - I put on the yellow nozzles. I make up 8 gallons of mix + another .5 gallon to account for the volume in the supply line, pump, filter, hoses and boom, etc. I have my pressure dialed to 45psi, and if I walk exactly 2.6mph (use a gps app on my phone mounted on the tank), I have about 8oz of mix left at the end!


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=f93f2ae3-fdc5-43d1-9631-28c46ae0d7ac For engines up to 30cc you get the small clutch drum pump 56mm For engines 35cc and up you get the 70mm clutch drum pump


Yep, in the off-season, I'm gonna pick 1 or 2 of those up off AliExpress and give 'em a try. I could build a whole fleet of boom sprayers for my buddies!


----------

